# Newly set up 20 gal sorority!



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I got my 20 gal long off of craigslist today, and I just finished setting it up. I'm going to make this a planted tank, so I'm using eco-complete substrate which clouds up the water for a bit. I need to let it cycle for like a week or so(I'm using old filter media from a filtered tank). 
So here is what I have so far!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sooooo awesome!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

looks great! what plants do you have in there? I think I see java fern but I'm so new to plants I could be completely wrong :-/


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I have quite a bit of Java Fern in there as well as some Amazon Sword, Valisneria, and some unknown petsmart plant(I think it might be anubias). 
I've also got some Phoenix Moss, and some HC coming in the mail.
I can't wait!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice. I'm just starting to plant my tanks. I have two apons from a "betta bulb" pack. Once I get back to school I'm going to order some Java fern and Moss, an anubias, and some crypts.. just to start. I'm hoping the Java Moss takes quickly so I can transfer some to my other tanks.

If all that goes well I will be ordering some christmas moss to grow a moss backdrop for my 10 gallon


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought 3 seperate betta bulb packs and not ONE of them has grown. Luckily I saved the receipts and send the dead bulbs in and get some more.
Very irritating though :/


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How did you grow em? I put mine in a bowl of tank water and shined a desk lamp on them until they started to sprout.. then I put them in the tank but didn't bury the bulb and I got two (different) apons growing pretty well. I actually just separated the plants from the bulb to try to re-sprout the bulb.

I agree with you though.. sprouting bulbs is a PITA.. thats why I'm going to order some more established plants.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I tried putting them in the tank, no burying or anything. Tried putting them in a small container next to a sunny window, and tried wrapping them in a wet paper towel in a warm area and I still got nothing.
Whatever. I'm just going to stick to already grown plants from now on, unless I get a bulb from a reliable source.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah they're definitely not reliable... apparently its very uncommon for one (much less two) bulbs to successfully sprout (at least thats what I've been told)... Grown plants seem like much less hassle to me.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

that looks great, if i was a fish i would have a blast in there with all those plants


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

You just started the tank, some of mine took 2 months to sprout. I also buried mine.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow! What a tank! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> You just started the tank, some of mine took 2 months to sprout. I also buried mine.


I've tried them in my other established tanks, and left them in for over 2 months and none of them sprouted. I doubt I'll put any in this tank.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I added a couple more plants, and tied a bunch of the Java fern to a piece of mopani wood I ordered offline. 
I also went to petco today and got some neon tetras, julii cories, and a bamboo shrimp for the tank. The girls picked on the tetras for a few minutes and then ignored them completely, which I was very happy about. I was worried they might bully them to death!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHLHtT_dvjQ


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

That is an absolutely gorgeous tank! I am so jealous! Now I can't wait to get my 30 gallon sorority set up!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW i love it. What is that growing in the substarte in the front? HC? UG? Looks great! I cant wait for it to carpet out! I hope to have a tank that looks this great some time soon.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah it's HC. I ordered it off of aquabid and it got here super fast. If I buy anymore plants online I'll definitely use the same seller.
I can't wait for it to start forming a carpet either!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

The tank looks great! Love it!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! I want that tank!!!!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I've wanted a planted tank like this for a while, so I'm so excited to actually have it!


----------

